# Viperkeeper



## m.punja (Sep 29, 2008)

For those of you who don't know the YouTuber by the username Viperkeeper he is an american guy who seems to be working with zoo's and has a nice collection of Vipers. He has a heap of vids up on YouTube and is constantly adding more. I always enjoy watching Viperkeepers YouTube clips and have learnt a few little tricks along the way, however I think he is getting a little carried away with his defence methods, anyone else do anything similar? I think it's just a little carried away.

[video=youtube;N3EBq_6eUkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3EBq_6eUkw[/video]


----------



## Emzie (Sep 29, 2008)

hmm cant whatch the video, can you tell us what he did


----------



## Ned_fisch (Sep 29, 2008)

I've watched a few of his video's, the future generation ones. Never really watched the whole thing, not really into the Vens.


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 29, 2008)

He has blocked people from imbedding his videos, you can always put in a link...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 29, 2008)

I like Viperkeeper's vids. Always just a little too long though. I l;ove his commentary more though :lol:.


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> I like Viperkeeper's vids. Always just a little too long though. I l;ove his commentary more though :lol:.



haha.. :lol:

"Quite an erection U got there"


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 29, 2008)

haha yeah ive seen that one. i think its more because that cobras arent native to his area, if it was something native then i think he would leave it. but blowing its head off just because its heading for the door would be a little drastic....


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 29, 2008)

He says he hasn't used it before, but i really don't like the idea of the snake suffering the consequences of his actions. He should have an escape proof room where he's doing these things.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry, for those who can't view the pic he has a loaded shotgun on hand so if the king cobra he is handling becomes aggressive he will be able to execute it.


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2008)

m.punja said:


> sorry, for those who can't view the pic he has a loaded shotgun on hand so if the king cobra he is handling becomes aggressive he will be able to execute it.



Thought he said if it escapes? I'll have to re watch it...


----------



## m.punja (Sep 29, 2008)

like i said, i'm still a fan, just think this is a tad carried away.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 29, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Thought he said if it escapes? I'll have to re watch it...


 
may have said that, regardless to that I'm sure the shotgun is still unnessesary


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 29, 2008)

Al Coritz quite often gets flamed for his videos, because of his style, 
but I have been subscribing to his Youtube page for a 
while now and enjoy most of the stuff he shows.
Here is a link to his website. http://www.deadlybeautiful.com/


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 29, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Al Coritz quite often gets flamed for his videos, because of his style,
> but I have been subscribing to his Youtube page for a
> while now and enjoy most of the stuff he shows.
> Here is a link to his website. http://www.deadlybeautiful.com/



I love his style lol. 

I think you should get more vids up on your channel Baz.


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Al Coritz quite often gets flamed for his videos, because of his style,
> but I have been subscribing to his Youtube page for a
> while now and enjoy most of the stuff he shows.
> Here is a link to his website. http://www.deadlybeautiful.com/



Your channel is great


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 29, 2008)

Im working on it gordo, I got the new video camera for fathers day but the manual is thick as a telephone book and I need to do a course in media technology to work it I think.


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 29, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Al Coritz quite often gets flamed for his videos, because of his style,
> but I have been subscribing to his Youtube page for a
> while now.
> 
> ...


----------



## m.punja (Sep 29, 2008)

I think all his vids are great too, but i still wouldn't load a shotty before I opened the brown enclosure


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 29, 2008)

I rekon its just an excuse for another american to keep a high powered gun! LOL

If the snake was really going that spakko, to the point that he wanted to kill it for his own saftey, how the hell is he gong to grab a shotty, aim and shoot it in time?? 
-Not to mention that he would also blow away what ever was behind the animal he was aiming at!


----------



## m.punja (Sep 29, 2008)

hmm, i never intended to flame him when i started this thread just thought it was weird.


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 29, 2008)

Please dont get me wrong, We talk to him, and like him very much. Just being a bit flippant, as I suspect he may have been. He does live on a property, so there is reason for him to keep a gun.

What I was getting at, was that II dont think that the mentioned situation would ever arise.
If it was a matter of escape, why would he shoot one of his prized snakes, when he could just catch it!
You have to know where it is to shoot it, so why would he not catch it instead?
If it was going nutso, he would have to take his attention off the snake to grab the gun and shoot it, prob not the most effective (or safe) way to deal with the situation!
As I said, I think he was being a little flippant.

If you want to know his real views on what he said, make a comment on the vid. He should get back to you.
Or you could drop him an email.

I might ask when I get the chance, if I remember!


----------



## jasonryles810 (Oct 15, 2008)

bill gates meets a rather monotoned steve irwin.... been watching him for ages, watched all his videos, knows his stuff. cant really fault most of his methods...


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 17, 2008)

yeah i like viper keeprs stuff too.

did think the gun was a bit rash


----------

